# Killer 2 channel recommendation?



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm looking for something to add some sound to my family room. I want a couple of really high end speakers that look and sound great. I've built in translam before, and I have a method that makes really stiff, really heavy enclosures, and I'll probably use that method again. (I always like the Magico Minis)

Let's start the budget at around $1K for components and crossovers. (no need to worry about the enclosure in the budget, I've got that covered) I'll be pairing with subwoofer, but they still need to sound amazing, on their own. I'm not really a true audiophile, so I just want something that's too good for me, and the room that I put it in. This will NOT be part of a surround sound or home theater system.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, anyone? I remember when this forum used to be super active and helpful. LOL


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

DIY Sound Group has some highly regarded speakers that should fit your needs. They would be worth a look.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's all good, but what's regarded as a top notch DIY build on a budget these days?

I called out Magico Mini, because I like to use the translam method. (I have the equipment and software) I'm really looking for a build in that size range.

I used to hear great things about Scanspeak Revelators. Are those still in production? Or something as good or better, in the same general price range?


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

There are many kits and designs out there as well as ton of great drivers. Find something that works for YOU!

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Diy_Loudspeaker_Projects.htm
http://www.selahaudio.com/kits/
http://speakerdesignworks.com/
https://www.css-audio.com/product-page/css-criton-1td-loudspeaker-kit
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/speaker-kits/
https://meniscusaudio.com/product-category/speaker-kits/
http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/
http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=66&
https://www.speakerhardware.com/
http://gr-research.com/nserieskits.aspx

Translam talk
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/multi-way/117264-mini-magico-mini.html
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php?28398-Modula-MTM-meets-Magico-Mini
http://www.emresanli.com/video/?id=xHiWNgACJiU
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php?37343-Dynamic-2-MK2-in-Translam&highlight=translam
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php?23805-My-new-translam-Project&highlight=magico
https://www.pinterest.com/kristijanskorja/magico-minis/
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/forum/tech-talk-forum/63857-translam-questions
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/f...7-feasibility-of-translamination-cabinet-idea


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

WLDock said:


> There are many kits and designs out there as well as ton of great drivers. Find something that works for YOU!



How does one find something that works for them, when they don't know what works for them, and when they aren't able to listen to everything? I really don't know what that means! I'm not looking to just assemble a set of pre-fab kits. 

To be perfectly clear - I don't really need to visit any translam threads, as that's not the advice that I'm seeking - I've built several speakers (as well as furniture and art) with this method.

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php?37343-Dynamic-2-MK2-in-Translam

What I'm looking for, is advice on what the current generation of DIY'ers think sounds great in a given price range, and without being overly complex, or technical in getting them to sound that way.

I remember this forum used to be exciting. There was tons of conversation, new product reviews, and innovative, killer builds, by some really smart people. Not to mention a lot of testing and advice on component pairings. What happened to all of that around here? Seems dead these days... (I refuse to believe that "Millennials are killing this", also)


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

solid7 said:


> How does one find something that works for them, when they don't know what works for them, and when they aren't able to listen to everything? I really don't know what that means! I'm not looking to just assemble a set of pre-fab kits.
> 
> What I'm looking for, is advice on what the current generation of DIY'ers think sounds great in a given price range, and without being overly complex, or technical in getting them to sound that way.


If you don't know what works for you how should anyone else then? What if a person responds with a suggestion they think is great but you happen to be looking for something completely different? Things like style, budget, appearance, output and sound profile are all unique to the individual. We can only really provide options, you have to do the research and make the final call.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

theJman said:


> If you don't know what works for you how should anyone else then? What if a person responds with a suggestion they think is great but you happen to be looking for something completely different? Things like style, budget, appearance, output and sound profile are all unique to the individual. We can only really provide options, you have to do the research and make the final call.


What more could I possibly give you, in a world of abstractness? I've basically asked for a budget build that sounds great to someone who is a bit more of an audiophile than myself. I've given the criteria that I want a (preferably) 2-way build, with an approximate size. I've stated that I don't want home theater, and will possibly pair with a subwoofer.

Can it really be difficult to start narrowing down specific recommendations?

I've already searched through multiple threads. I'm trying to get brought back up to speed on driver pairings, after having been away for almost 5 years. Like I said, there used to be a lot more activity with testing, and recommendations... What happened here?


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

solid7 said:


> How does one find something that works for them, when they don't know what works for them, and when they aren't able to listen to everything?


 To bad for you that the answers you seek are not on this forum or that the forum is not serving you. However, if you look at some of the links you would see that there is useful information on many of these current kits that have been getting great feedback around the net.

Look at this Finalist build: http://speakerdesignworks.com/Finalists_1.html

Or this Creative Sound Solutions Criton build: https://www.css-audio.com/product-page/css-criton-1td-loudspeaker-kit

As well as these kits at Meniscus audio

Adelphos: https://meniscusaudio.com/product/adelphos-full-speaker-kit-pair/
Kairos: https://meniscusaudio.com/product/kairos-pair/
Invictus: https://meniscusaudio.com/product/invictus-pair/

There is info on some of the pages as well as info in their forum. Plus, if you do a google search there are many builds, feedback, measurements, evaluations, reviews, etc. on other forums regarding these designs.

I've listened to some of the Vapor Audio speakers. Their large fullrange translam cabinet Perfect Storm speakers really impressed me. They did at one time offer their Breeze model in a DIY kit for $800 years ago. Not sure if they still do? There is somthing special about the RAAL tweeter.
http://www.vaporsound.com/speakers/breeze/

Here's a used set for sale:
http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649406366-vapor-audio-cirrus-speakers/



solid7 said:


> I remember this forum used to be exciting. There was tons of conversation, new product reviews, and innovative, killer builds, by some really smart people. Not to mention a lot of testing and advice on component pairings. What happened to all of that around here? Seems dead these days... (I refuse to believe that "Millennials are killing this", also)


Sorry but things change. Take a look at the forums and you can easily see that traffic has slowed down. Anyway, there is DIY still going on by all ages its just that not a lot is shared here....so don't blame Millennials for it....and I was born in '66!

Good luck in your search. :T


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

...


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

> Sorry but things change. Take a look at the forums and you can easily see that traffic has slowed down. Anyway, there is DIY still going on by all ages its just that not a lot is shared here....so don't blame Millennials for it....and I was born in '66!
> 
> Good luck in your search. :T


I don't actually blame anyone for anything. I'm pretty down to earth. 

All I want is a great build project. I'll look some more through the links. Thanks.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, please look at the links and search around the net for feedback. There are a TON of 2-way kits out there. Some of these kits came to fruition out of great feedback from DIY speaker evaluation events around the Country. Like the kits from Meniscus. There's much feedback on these around the net: https://meniscusaudio.com/product-category/speaker-kits/?pa_driver-config=tm

Also, you mentioned ScanSpeak. Good old Madisound has a couple of kits within your budget: 

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/2-way-speaker-kits/scan-speak-rediscovery-ii-kit/#tab-1

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...io-zrt-2-way-revelator-tower-parts-only-pair/ (Check http://www.zaphaudio.com/ for feedback)

Again, check the feedback around the net to get a better perspective. 

Myself, I've been wanting to build the MONSTER sized Statement II speakers and center channel for some years now for my TV room. They are on the Speaker Design Works site: http://speakerdesignworks.com/Statement_II_1.html

However, I might end up building a 2-way or 3-way bookshelf for a 2-channel system. I'm really interested in kits using the Creative Sound Solutions drivers https://www.css-audio.com/ as well as the SB Acoustics Satori drivers. http://www.sbacoustics.com/ I've listened to some of their own kits ( http://www.sbacoustics.com/index.php/sb-acoustics-kits/ )at the AXPONA audio show and I was draw in to the products. The price to performance seems high. Their kits are really easy to build for great sound. They even offer prefab enclosures for those that want to go that route! Check these guys out. I would think one of these affordable kits mated with a custom translam enclosure would be awesome for the money.

ALSO, http://www.selahaudio.com/kits/ has a lot of kits using ScanSpeak and SB acoustics drivers. I met the Owner, designer Rick Craig at the AXPONA audio show and he was very approachable. So, I'm sure you could get a ton of feedback from him as well as the ton of builds and feedback on the net about his offerings. The Anniversario model is one I would love to build: http://www.selahaudio.com/kits/

Killer DIY 2 channel is out there, you just have to go find it and decide which to build!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

solid7 said:


> What more could I possibly give you, in a world of abstractness? I've basically asked for a budget build that sounds great to someone who is a bit more of an audiophile than myself. I've given the criteria that I want a (preferably) 2-way build, with an approximate size. I've stated that I don't want home theater, and will possibly pair with a subwoofer.


Unfortunately, that's still a firm possibility of a definite maybe. What is a "budget" build exactly? Is it $100 for a pair of speakers all in, or $100 per driver in each speaker? Everyone has a different budget. "sounds great to someone who is a bit more of an audiophile than myself" has no context I'm afraid, so there's little to be gleaned from that either. How does one even quantify levels of an audiophile? Knowing whether or not you will be using a subwoofer is one of the first decisions to be made really, and that seems to be unresolved as of yet. Before looking through the excellent links WLDock provided you should consider making that decision as it would likely eliminate several of the possibilities he offered, effectively winnowing down the options and making the task of choosing less daunting. That may prove beneficial in this case.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

theJman said:


> Unfortunately, that's still a firm possibility of a definite maybe. What is a "budget" build exactly? Is it $100 for a pair of speakers all in, or $100 per driver in each speaker? Everyone has a different budget. "sounds great to someone who is a bit more of an audiophile than myself" has no context I'm afraid, so there's little to be gleaned from that either. How does one even quantify levels of an audiophile? Knowing whether or not you will be using a subwoofer is one of the first decisions to be made really, and that seems to be unresolved as of yet. Before looking through the excellent links WLDock provided you should consider making that decision as it would likely eliminate several of the possibilities he offered, effectively winnowing down the options and making the task of choosing less daunting. That may prove beneficial in this case.


I started off with $1000 for drivers and crossover. That seems pretty specific.

As regards the subwoofer - I can be very clear about that. I would ideally build a pair of speakers that sound fantastic without one, but certainly isn't hurt by the inclusion of one.

I've toyed around with the idea of MTM, 2-way, and 3-way. Open to anything that uses up to about a 6-7" woofer. Not looking for anything bigger.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

That's just it. Audiophiles get picky about everything from tweeter types (dome, ring radiator, ribbon, planner air motion, etc.) down to the wire used. So, it's tough for anyone to sell a speaker kit over the net without the buyer listening to it first. Even if all factors are considered and the choice is narrowed down to three.... It will be hard to know what one would like the best without comparison. So, some of DIY is taking a chance that one will like what they build.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

OK, fine. I'm gonna build Revelator 2-ways with a subwoofer. I've got (3) 15" SoundSplinter woofers at my disposal.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I've always had a strong interest in Magico. Never listened to a pair of Magico's but given an opportunity to buy even a pair of empty cabinets i would consider that a great opportunity. All machined aluminum to extreme tolerances with all drivers either proprietary or machined in house from aluminum billets...

In any case when i look around at some of the long lived favorites like Joseph Audio, Totem, Wilson etc etc i recognize a high incidence of of some of my favorite speakers like the Scan Speak Revelator, Seas, RAAL ribbon tweeters, and Accuton drivers of all sizes. The price of the Accuton Diamond tweeter has dropped to $1900. The reviews on Accuton I've read indicate minimal crossover tweaking is required for even the ceramic tweeters from Accuton. Madisound has them all. 

An old standby and a company that has been around for a while in fact i'm not sure they still exist except in my cookies. I would not build without checking to see what drivers and crossover parts they have in stock. Zalytron.com

I do like your choice of scanspeak though. I hope you plan to post your build with maybe a few pic's..., thanks


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Zalytron.com was the website i was referring to above.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't start building until May. But yes, I do intend to post my build, either here, or at one of those other forums.

If you're interested in the cabinets, all you have to do is say so. I am able to design them to spec. I'm currently in the process of shopping a new vendor for the build. But if you like what you see, feel free to inquire. If you haven't seen my WMTMW center channel build, that's a good idea of what to expect.


----------

